# Puppy is Biting and humping me and my dog.



## johnrod85 (Oct 13, 2011)

i've had my puppy for 2 weeks now and he wont stop biting my feet, ankles, hands, shoes (while i wear them) and pants. i've tried redirecting to a toy and yelping whenever he bites. if he wont stop then i yelp and leave him for 5 minutes. i don't think he cares. the moment im gone he just goes off and plays with whatever he can find. to make matters worse i have this 6 year old beagle mix who is totally not aggressive at all; the first time they met it was just sniffing and running around, but for the past 2 weeks whenever they are together ( about 2 hours a day of play time together) all he does is bite him and its not playful biting he bites and growls and climbs on top of him and humps him while hes biting. its totally a domination thing and he wont leave him alone.(i would leave them together longer but im afraid he could seriously hurt my beagle) ive also been noticing that hes been trying to mount my foot while he bites me. my shepherd is 10 weeks old now and he will be shedding blood soon. please help... how do i train him out of this aggressive biting.

also when i break my dogs apart he trys to bite my hand... hard. he nearly drew blood last time.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you get a chance to read through this thread yet?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/134407-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Also, how old was your puppy when you got him?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Say "no" firmly, but not yelling it and redirect the pup regarding the humping. It's likely play, but it is bad manners. 

As for the biting, if you go to the puppy forum behavior, the thread titled "Disheartened about biting" is mine. I thought it would NEVER end. Rocket is 17 weeks today, and it is SO much better, even in a week. Has he stopped completely? No. But WAY better. I'd have to look again to see who said it best, "Calm consistency is the key". Basically everyone said that, but that phrase worked magic for me. Also, raw frozen bison bones from Nature's Instinct. AWESOME.

Also...lots of little 5 minute training sessions, and lots of exercise. I can't stress that enough. Off leash walks (in safe areas) leashed walks (as long as they're fun), play sessions with OTHER PUPPIES. Your own dog may not want to play with him enough. Little mental games, like hide-the-treat and "Find me!" work wonders, too. Keep him occupied, and tired.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Let him trail a leash and you can do one of two things:

I just picked my pup up and said "Bummer, dude" in a kinda sad voice. Then you can move him out of sight of the beagle for a min. 

Or, use the leash. If he tries to squirm and bite, hold him at arms length. It's tricky but can be done. 

I had to suffer a few nips but you can usually find a position picking them up where they can't quite get you. Just remember to try to stay calm...I know it SUCKS and sometimes you just want to freak out, but don't let them know the reaction. IT WILL PASS, I promise. 

Tonight, in our class, there was a young woman with a very pretty pit bull young adult. From her body language, everything she said, it was obvious she was mad and disappointed in her dog, was ready to give up....she kept saying "She's so stupid. She won't learn. She learned NOTHING all week". I felt so bad for the dog. If it was THAT obvious to me, I can't even imagine how her dog felt. They are MASTERS at body language. Of course her pup won't learn or respond, or even relax, when her master, the human that's supposed to be her friend, her protector, her teacher, is emanating WAVES of disgust. It was awful.  

NOT that you are that, by any means...but I'm sure your dog isn't mean or aggressive at his very very young age. Frustrated, maybe....but not mean. View him for what he is: an exuberant, playful young pup who might need a new (or a few) play partner.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, and btw...mine's "drawn blood" lots. I have/had scabs all over..some that he reopened more than once.  They're finally starting to heal.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the German Shepherd Puppy aka LANDSHARK/FUZZY GATOR!

Go read the puppy section. There are tons of good threads with information that can help you. 

How old is your puppy? How old was he when you got him? I know its basic math but I hate math so avoid it as often as possible lol. 

Have you started training him yet? Sit/down? started working his little mind? There's a number of things you can do. Not everything that works for one puppy will necessarily work for another puppy. 

As far as puppy and beagle, when your puppy begins getting too rowdy and starts humping, remove him from the fun altogether. He needs a timeout in his crate where he can calm down and hopefully remember his manners, even if he remembers them only for a couple minutes. BTW, GSDs are vocal breed so it may sound mean and nasty but chances are its not. My two dogs would sound like they were killing each other at times but were just playing. 

For the biting, you just have to keep a toy (preferably two, one as backup when you give him the first one) on hand and when he goes for hands, feet, clothes, ect, redirect him to the toy. No matter HOW many times you have to do it. He'll eventually get the idea that he's not welcome to chew on whatever or whoever he pleases. 

Have him drag a leash around with him so you can easily (but nicely) pull him back. If you're concerned he'll chew the leash which is generally a no-no anyway, have him drag a chain leash around.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a couple videos for you to check out. This first one, he knows his stuff. He also has several other handy videos. 





 


The following are videos that MIGHT help.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

KZoppa, that first video is EXCELLENT. Who is that guy? I'd like to watch more of his stuff.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> KZoppa, that first video is EXCELLENT. Who is that guy? I'd like to watch more of his stuff.


I subscribed to his Youtube channel

Here's his link:

tab289's Channel - YouTube


----------

